# Sakuraba Highlight video



## Andrew Green (Oct 13, 2006)

[yt]ISuqGtMhJXE[/yt]


----------



## crushing (Oct 13, 2006)

Doggone!  This video is no longer available.


----------



## Odin (Oct 18, 2006)

shame...Saku's the man.

I dont think he'll be able to fight again after his injury.


----------

